# 1987 300ZX Speaker Question



## computaguy102 (May 18, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows for sure without a doubt what the correct speaker size for a 1987 300ZX (2DR Coupe, not turbo, not 2+2) is. I have seen a chart that says 7" (http://www.mjmautoinnovations.com/nissan). Best Buy and CircuitCity claim 6.5". SoundDomain.com claims 7". When I measure the actual speakers, they are 6.25" (I measured outer edge to outer edge, not too sure how they are measured). I want to get all new (4) speakers, what size do I need?

Looking at these http://www.sounddomain.com/shop/item.pl?sku=PIOTSG1640R&vq_id=none . Or maybe some Sony's? I need help on picking!

Also, anyone have reccomendations for what a good (under $60 a pair) speaker that would fit my 1987 300ZX would be?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

computaguy102 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows for sure without a doubt what the correct speaker size for a 1987 300ZX (2DR Coupe, not turbo, not 2+2) is. I have seen a chart that says 7" (http://www.mjmautoinnovations.com/nissan). Best Buy and CircuitCity claim 6.5". SoundDomain.com claims 7". When I measure the actual speakers, they are 6.25" (I measured outer edge to outer edge, not too sure how they are measured). I want to get all new (4) speakers, what size do I need?
> 
> Looking at these http://www.sounddomain.com/shop/item.pl?sku=PIOTSG1640R&vq_id=none . Or maybe some Sony's? I need help on picking!
> 
> ...


I think they are measured bolt hole to opposite bolt hole , at least with the round ones. 6X9s are measured edge to edge , I think. My stock speakers work fine , and not like I would be able to hear the stereo with no exhaust anyway.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Usually driver size is a measured from cone surround to cone surround straight accross the middle of the speaker, although many foreign car manufacturers have messed this up, and now players like dodge, etc have followed suit. As a result, most 6.5" speakers are now something like 6.3" to accomodate foreign cars using a metric system.

A quick trip to crutchfield.com indicates your car has 6 1/2" speakers in front and side panel locations. 

Most should fit, unless you have depth restrictions.

Buy them at Best Buy or wherever so you can take them back should they not fit, much harder to return stuff from online 

Cheers,
-W


----------

